# Using Ice vs. Heat to Treat Injuries



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Source: http://www.turtlepress.com/info_martial_arts_injury_treatment.asp






Using Ice vs. Heat to Treat Injuries
							 						by Trish Bare Grounds

​ The age-old question is how do you                know when to use ice or heat? This one is easy to answer.​ If an injury is *less than 7 days                old*, new in other words, the *only thing you want to use is                ice*. If an injury still has quite a bit of *swelling and/or                pain*, even if more than 7 days old, you want to use ice following                any workout, even if you are going to workout or fight later on                in the day. If the injury is no longer swollen and simply sore or                stiff after 7 days you can either use a moist heat pack (NOT DRY                HEAT PACK) or heat rub prior to a workout to help increase the blood                flow to the area. You should always use ice at the conclusion of                the workout, usually for at least two to three weeks (or as long                as it is painful or swollen) while the tissue is healing. ​ If *NO INJURY* has occurred and you are simply tight or sore                from a previous workout a *moist heat pack* or heat rub can                soothe aching muscles and help to loosen them prior to working out,                and ice following the workout if you are still sore and aching,                or have any pain. Whether using ice or heat prior to a workout ensure                ample extra time to warm up and stretch prior to any workout or                competition. ​


----------



## Shuto (Jun 7, 2007)

That's an interesting link.  Thanks.

FWIW my General Practitioner told me to use ice up to 48 hours after injury.  If the swelling persists, however, it makes sense to my uneducated mind to continue with the ice for longer if necessary.


----------



## Twombles_62 (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats wrong with a dry Heat pack for say, stiff muscles


----------



## Hawke (Jun 8, 2007)

I was also told ice up to 48 hrs as well.  The article made an interested note for 7 days though.

When I used to work with college athletes their coaches had them do a ice bath after work out.  This helped with the sore muscles you usually get after a workout (delayed onset muscles soreness).


----------



## Hawke (Jun 8, 2007)

In regards to Dry Heat vs Moist Heat.....

Moist heat will be much more penetrating and comfortable (subjective) than dry heat.  Moist heat will go deeper according to sport doctors.

Source: http://www.sportsmedshop.com/straight/heatcold.esiml


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 25, 2009)

Hawke said:


> I was also told ice up to 48 hrs as well. The article made an interested note for 7 days though.
> 
> When I used to work with college athletes their coaches had them *do a ice bath after work out*. This helped with the sore muscles you usually get after a workout (delayed onset muscles soreness).


 
Yes that is right. He is an animal.


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2009)

Heat is never good for pain.  I take cold showers, it does wonders for pain and muscle stiffness.   If you sprain something go to a sports clinic (sometimes they do free acupuncture) or go to an acupuncturist.  They will draw out the fluid then you're done.  I do warn you though it is painful when they draw out the fluid.  I had a guy who sprained his ankle and had it done.  He was amazed he could run right afterwards.


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2009)

If I am recalling things correctly,

ice shuts down capillaries in the area  a GOOD thing when an injury is fresh, as you don't want more blood pooling in the area.

Heat promotes blood flow to an area  bad if it is bleeding still, good if it isn't bleeding and you want the blood to bring the building blocks to that area.


----------

